
We want a sub-YCNews - bluishgreen

======
pg
There are only two reasons you'd want to do that: (a) if the volume of
submissions became too great for a single thread, or (b) if people wanted to
talk about things that would otherwise be offtopic.

(a) is obviously not the case yet. As for (b), this is a site about startups.
If it's not at least somewhat related to startups, it shouldn't be here.

If what you're really asking for is a general news site, not about startups,
I'm thinking of starting one. But if I do it won't be at this url.

~~~
bluishgreen
It has become apparent that the quality of these social news sites depends on
the quality/commitment of the society that is supporting it. It would be very
interesting and useful to find out what the start up folks are doing on a
daily basis besides thinking about start ups. Like I said, this could be a
very good inspiration tool.

Lisp was a landmark in my large scale understanding of computer science. I
wonder what are the landmarks in understanding something like physics, or say
bio-informatics. What are the problems that these people are facing? Hackers
like learning just for the heck of it. In the process we can bring about
useful start ups to these domains instead of making another calender
application and stacking outside some big huge company in the hopes of being
acquired.

I am not asking for a general news site. I am asking for a site where news.yc
culture and outlook is preserved, but the domain is slightly relaxed (Note:
the relaxing should stop well before we start seeing LOL(pic) in the
submissions). If you won't keep the same URL, its ok, as long as you some how
figure out how to set up that "outlook".

~~~
pg
What you're talking about is roughly what I'm thinking of starting.

------
bluishgreen
We need a SUB-YCnews where the people of news.yc can post other stuff that
they are interested in. That is exactly how startup inspiration will occur.
Not by talking about startups all day till you bleed through your nose. We
want sub-yc! we want sub-yc! we want sub-yc! [ :o| Consults wikipedia on how
to start a lynch mob.]

~~~
nickb
That's how Reddit became crappy. There's plenty of other aggregators that will
give you news on anything you might imagine.

PG, please keep YCNews focused and keep it niche. More people and wider
subjects will just diffuse the relevancy of content.

~~~
lupin_sansei
Constant Bush-Hating "Progressive" links and conspiracy theories are how
reddit became crappy.

~~~
davidw
That's the proximate cause (or one of them, in my opinion), but I think what's
interesting is how that came to be. I mean, disliking Bush is pretty
mainstream around the world, but the sort of frothing at the mouth attitude at
reddit isn't. How did the extreme come to dominate?

~~~
lupin_sansei
I wonder if it was just the first group to dominate at reddit meant that it
they would always downvote submissions that didn't confirm their outlook,
attracting more people with a like mind, and repelling people with differing
opinions.

If I owned reddit I would have modified it so that you could have blocked
submissions from people or sites you didn't like. That would have helped make
it bearable for people like me.

~~~
davidw
A "tipping point" in other words. That seems plausible. I think the problem
with simply blocking people and sites is that the site still "tips", and you
end up ignoring too many people. The happiest people are those who dont' have
to ignore anyone.

Which brings up another point - do you really want to foster debate? Maybe
it's better to just feed people what they want. If I can't have thoughtful,
considerate, and informed debate, I think I'd rather just have the echo
chamber than impolite, rude, paranoid extremist rants.

------
willarson
This, somehow, seems like it might belong in the Feature Request section. :p

I don't think the site has the user base to sustain subfeeds at the moment.
Also it isn't really intended to be a one-stop source for everything, feel
free to create a better one and ask us to migrate though. :)

~~~
bluishgreen
You seem to have the baggage of reddit, I am not talking about specific
subfeeds. Their is no plural. Just a sub-feed which is the complement of what
we have here. 1.News.YC. 2.Everything else.

"feel free to create a better one and ask us to migrate though."

I was going to create one and post a message here inviting people. I thought
this is a simpler way to solve this problem. So I am trying this discussion
first. :)

------
dshah
You can check out <http://www.DailyHub.com.> Not nearly the
traffic/submissions as News.YC but is focused on business geeks (and extends
beyond just startups).

Not for everyone, but if you're looking for decent content on marketing,
strategy and other business topics, you might like it.

------
cmars232
Sub-sites suck. Add tags, problem solved.

------
donna
Help me understand by showing me an example of what other stuff would be
posted.

~~~
rms
stuff like this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=29966>

~~~
ivan
again no concrete reply in that thread. only: "I can't remember|I don't know
exactly|etc ..." I think at news.yc is slightly everything interesting, the
only thing I can't stand is "The True Zuckerberg's Story" 22 times a day.

